# 2013 f350 front 6K coils f/s or f/t



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Set of stock 2013 f350 6k lbs front coil springs removed from my truck, fits F250-f350 2011-2016 with lower rated springs good upgrade for plowing. Asking $150, located in Staten Island NY. Text me or call me if you want them 646.805.8440. Thanks Sean.

Trade for western/fisher 3 port 3 plug wiring & isolation module setup


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a bump to the top, they are plow prep package springs. Open to other offers


----------

